# Import tuner spec V



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

does anyone know what the specs for the blown spec V om the import tuner is? or does anyone know where i can finds info on dis se-R? thnx.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www2.freshalloy.com/site/cars/nissan/sentra/streetconcepts/030402/home_frame.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

thnx bro


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

I had more but i can't find 'em so i'll post them 4 ya if I do!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

thnx bro!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/projectspecv.php


----------

